# Skid Steer Doors and enclosures. All Lexan construction. Industructable!



## scott321789

Hello Friends, We at Thermfast Industries are brand new to the forum. We Manufacture a very price competitive Door and side window kit for most all Skid steer models. 1/2 inch heavy duty doors are also available as well as the super tough EXTREME 3/4 inch thick MARGARD doors.
We manufacture kits for the following brands:

_Cat, Case, Bobcat, Terex, Thomas, Komatsu, Asv and New Holland_ are a few to mention.

We would love for you to check out our ebay Website by clicking on the link below:

http://stores.ebay.com/Thermfast-industries

You can also contact us Toll Free by calling 1 866 924 7355

or, you can directly email us at [email protected]

here are a few pictures of the products we supply:


----------



## maelawncare

No John Deere?


----------



## GSS LLC

Im lazy. do you make a door for a 2000 case 1840? im to lazy to look, which coincidentally is also the reason im interested in buying something from you rather than making it myself. lol


----------



## scott321789

*Hey, no problem! We've got you covered!*

Yes we do sir. It's listed in the case section of our website. Just pick the package that suits your needs best. 1/4" door, 1/2 " door, locking or economy, side windows or not.

Here is the link again to the website: or call us Toll Free at1 866 924 7355

http://stores.ebay.com/Thermfast-industries


----------



## maelawncare

scott321789;1499412 said:


> Yes we do sir. It's listed in the case section of our website. Just pick the package that suits your needs best. 1/4" door, 1/2 " door, locking or economy, side windows or not.
> 
> Here is the link again to the website: or call us Toll Free at1 866 924 7355
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Thermfast-industries


So no plans for a John Deere anytime soon?


----------



## scott321789

No plans yet. Maybe in the months to come.


----------



## scott321789

We did just introduce our Komatsu Line of products.


----------



## blazer2plower

John Deere 317 I hate the plastic snap one's would look at getting a few. And as being indestructible. My customers are like raccoons if they can't destroyed it they will sh$# on it


----------



## maelawncare

scott321789;1505123 said:


> We did just introduce our Komatsu Line of products.


Nuts, Really need one for my JD 250


----------

